# Kentucky: Karate teachers charged with rape.



## arnisador (Dec 12, 2003)

Seen on E-Budo:
http://www.courier-journal.com/localnews/2003/12/12ky/met-7-karate1212-3195.html



> Two karate instructors, a man and a woman, were arrested yesterday and charged with several counts of rape and sodomy involving two girls who at the time were 13-year-old karate students.



This appears to be his site:
http://groups.msn.com/richardskarateacademy/infoaboutsensei.msnw


----------



## Rob Broad (Dec 12, 2003)

Put the two instructors in a room with 10 guys named bubba, and tell the Bubba for every time the have their way with one of these 2 rapists they get 6 months of their current sentence.


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 12, 2003)

That's pretty fast work, don't you think, about the qualifications of that instructor?



> *1990 - Began training in Shotokan under Master Melvin Lewis , A national competitor and coach and Regional director of the U.S.A.K.F.
> 
> 1991 - Received his black belt in Shotokan under Master Melvin Lewis .
> 
> ...



- Ceicei


----------



## arnisador (Dec 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *That's pretty fast work, don't you think, about the qualifications of that instructor?*



This was suggested on E-Budo also.


----------



## Rob Broad (Dec 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *This was suggested on E-Budo also. *



I read Mr and looked behind me to see if my father was standing there.

I don't know about the Eastwood thing but I just thing rapists shoudl experience the other side of what tehy enjoy.


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 13, 2003)

> 1992 - Was inducted into the Funakoshi Shotokan Karate Association by Kenneth Funakoshi a direct decendant of Grand Master Ginch Funakoshi the founder of modern day karate and founder of Shotokan.



Funakoshi would be so proud.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 13, 2003)

Well ya'll can discuss and decide what ya'll want to do with the rapist... meanwhile I'll be more concerned with what kind of help those two girls will be getting to get over the trauma of their ordeal. It'll be interesting to see if they'll EVER take ANY kind of MA training again. 
Their parents could use a bit of help/counseling as well as they TRUSTED these two individuals with their children.  
The rapists are caught and now in the hands of the law and thus should remain so. Victims however still have to continue their own lives and when it happens to a child it happens to all of us one way or another. Pray for them. :asian:


----------

